# Not the easiest thing catching pics of the new ones....lol



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

But here are some of them. They are more settled in now, but these pics are not from the same day so some are still showing stress colouration (of which none is showing now).

The smaller female(?) --2.5 inches

























The Males (not completely sure if these pics are of the same fish...cant tell the males apart yet...lol)

































So any ideas on the L411 vs L260 question? Or sex question for that matter...lol


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> But here are some of them. They are more settled in now, but these pics are not from the same day so some are still showing stress colouration (of which none is showing now).
> 
> The smaller female(?) --2.5 inches
> 
> ...


100% L-260 great looking fish Bro nice pick ups  At least I thin so LOL

The one looks like it has been beat up. Is that one of the males?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> 100% L-260 great looking fish Bro nice pick ups  At least I thin so LOL
> 
> The one looks like it has been beat up. Is that one of the males?


YES!!!! not saying I would not have liked L411s...lol

Ya they were fighting over caves, apparently 6 for the 4 of them was not enough.....so I decided to add in 2 more. If you are talking about the 3rd pic, the one with the L260 stock between the 2 caves and we see a tail coming out of the front cave, I think its a female (judging solely on odontode growth). But yes, she got beating up by one of the larger males.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Are there any non-cave cover for the plecs in there? My females don't ever use the caves - there's 5 in there for 3 plecs. The male always uses the same cave and the females like to dig under slate slabs for shelter.

But great pick ups


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Eric. 

Interesting......never really thought about behavioural differences between the males and females on shelter. Too bad Hypancistrus is not a well documented genus as plecos go, but I will definitely add some and read a little more into it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

260s are known for their love of digging


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> 260s are known for their love of digging


what substrate do you use for them? if sand.....how on earth do you manage to keep it clean?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

eco complete and a big filter.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

it's not even a planted tank anymore too. 3" of eco complete for the pleccies to play in.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh, I should try eco complete one day too.
Yes, I agree with ameekplec. Females are usually booted out by the males. One male can hog 2 or 3 caves if it's too close to each other. He won't let any other pleco use it. So some times putting in more cave won't fix the problem. You need to position it in a tricky way so that there isn't a line of sight or it's too much of a bother for the alpha to hog the other one. Where you drop your food also determine which is the best sought after cave a well.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Flow mediates a lot of territory in plec tanks as well - A good idea is to have caves on one side and a pile of rocks on another - this is essentially how my L260 tank is set up.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Cool, Ill look into eco complete. And its maintenance requirements. 

Eric: mind posting some pics of your tank setup? so I can get somewhat of an idea?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's at my parent's house - I'll take pics this weekend and upload it sunday prolly.

I'll take pics of my L046 tank too - that one's here DT with me


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ooooo nice, your L260 tank is at your parents place? they know fish also? lucky!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

they know enough to feed them - I go back about once a week to do maintenance (haven't been back in three though  ). Not enough space downtown to have 4 or 5 tanks - 3 is already pushing it real good.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ah, I see. But still its good that they are able to do the general care of the fish.

and ya, I know what you mean about space.


----------



## mystix (Jul 27, 2009)

Im looking for some rocks to make caves. Did you find it at a place other than a LFS. I refuse to pay $4+ for a pound of rock


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

mystix said:


> Im looking for some rocks to make caves. Did you find it at a place other than a LFS. I refuse to pay $4+ for a pound of rock


I think this is the wrong thread.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Great looking fish, glad you found them!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Cory said:


> Great looking fish, glad you found them!


thanks cory.


----------

